# 2007 & 2008 Outbackers Rally Map



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Outstanding job!!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi z-family 
I like the map great idea









Angelo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*You are my graphics hero!!!!*

Outstanding job, Rob!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow,

That puts it all on the map and spelled out. Looks real good.

Rita


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great Job Rob looks great









Don


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The new map looks great!!

(I did notice a small item that could use some fixing though, under the Factory Rally in 2008, the dot on the map shows it a 7 and the text in the description has a 8. But none the less, the map looks great.)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very nice! Great job Rob


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

These maps are great! It really makes it easy to locate the ones nearby and not too far away. I really appreciate the effort you put into this. Thanks.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Very nice job!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You Are Good


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Great job on the rally map. Thanks for posting.

Makes me realize we need more activity out west -- especially in the southwest.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

The new map looks great! Thanks for keeping us on track and organized


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

May 4,5 ,6 2007 Northeast Spring Rally in Wildwood NJ


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good Job, Thank you for your hard work on this!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go on the Outback Rally 2.0 map...


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

SE June 07 number is up to 28 now......

BTW!! Thanks for putting this together!

ZZ8


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

FYI - 30 now for the SE June 2007 Rally!!!

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

What a great map! Good job!

It would be nice to see a rally in the Northwest also. We are in Montana with 2 small children--plus we're kind of wimpy going long distances with a two year old, so we won't make it to any rallies this year. Hopefully in the coming years we will get to meet all of you!

Brenda


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

*31 !!!*

Link to Rally Site

Link to Thread


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

31... Good job Zoom!









Hmm... Looks like we need to get busy spreading the word again about the Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah next July

One things for sure, between Zion and Topsail, 2007 is going to be an Outbackers.com summer for the record books!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there Zoom, please add the next PNW rally when you update your map. We are scheduled for April 27 through the 29 of this year. This will be our 6th Rally!!! Thanks in advance, Jodi


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks so much. j


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a cool map. I noticed that there are no rallies in California???? I think there is a lot Outbackers in CA, more than all the neighbor states, so how come there has never been a rally in CA?

Anyway great map. thanks


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> That is a cool map. I noticed that there are no rallies in California???? I think there is a lot Outbackers in CA, more than all the neighbor states, so how come there has never been a rally in CA?
> 
> Anyway great map. thanks


Sounds like someone is volunteering to be a Wagonmaster....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It certainly sounds that way to me!

Go for it N7OQ!








I have organized a couple of rallies up here in the PNW, and I can tell you first hand, it is a rewarding experience!

Heck... Pick a nice enough time and spot, and I bet a few of us Northern types might even wander on down!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> That is a cool map. I noticed that there are no rallies in California???? I think there is a lot Outbackers in CA, more than all the neighbor states, so how come there has never been a rally in CA?
> 
> Anyway great map. thanks


Sounds like someone is volunteering to be a Wagonmaster....








[/quote]

I know SkipperShe will come


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> That is a cool map. I noticed that there are no rallies in California???? I think there is a lot Outbackers in CA, more than all the neighbor states, so how come there has never been a rally in CA?
> 
> Anyway great map. thanks


Hi Bill,

Yes, there are over 80 Outbackers in California!

I would totally be up for organizing a rally, but it seems like it has been very difficult to get our fellow Ca. members fired up to do so. Since there will be 10 or more Californians going to Zion, I am hoping that we can bond enough to start planning rallies in the future and have a good attendance.

I wish we didn't have to wait that long though...

If there is anyone seriously interested in a California rally in the near future, please speak up









Dawn


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

36 Now in the SE summer rally........Woohoo!!!!

Updated on our end. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update Rob.









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Doug for updating the map with the Vermont Rally info- maybe you can make an appearance?
(Or should I thank Rob...???)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have not looked at this in a long time. This is a lot of work to keep current. I will just add...Thank You for doing it









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Thanks Doug for updating the map with the Vermont Rally info- maybe you can make an appearance?
> (Or should I thank Rob...???)


Hey, Don't thank me! That's a Rob (z-family) thing.
Thanks Rob!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Central Florida Mini Rally, July 07, up to 10 families


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! The SE Summer Rally 2008 is on the map!!! Thanks Z!!

Come one, come all !!!!!!!

SE Summer Rally, Santa Rosa, FL - June 14-21, 2008


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

40 !!!!!.........already reserved for the 2008 summer rally !!!

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Rob! Each year I look forward to your "where is every Rally" thread.
It's like the index page of our continuous, evergreen, outbacker Rally Journal.









Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> I have updated the map with all the recent rallies. Sorry i haven't updated in awhile. We've been really busy at home. Rally on Outbackers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update....I don't see any PNW 2008 Rally's yet.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

That is because some of us older folks are passing the torch on to those newer members who actually have Outbacks!!! We will gladly attend as SOB's but don't feel right sitting in the organizer seat any longer. So, all you PNW Outbacker's, the torch has been passed!!!! Dean & Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> That is because some of us older folks are passing the torch on to those newer members who actually have Outbacks!!! We will gladly attend as SOB's but don't feel right sitting in the organizer seat any longer. So, all you PNW Outbacker's, the torch has been passed!!!! Dean & Jodi


You guys have done SOOOO much towards all the PNW Rally's....how could we really thank you enough? I agree...anyone that hasn't organized a Rally...should do one (also helps with post count







)


----------

